# How much would you pay? (PICS)



## jermz (Oct 8, 2009)

Hello, I work at my local Police department as a dispatcher. The other day my Sgt saw me filling out forms for more handgun permits. He asked me what I wanted to buy and I told him I wanted another revolver. I just got my first revolver a few weeks earlier. A Taurus M605. I like it so much that I want another revolver. He said he had 2 Smith and Wesson revolvers that he has had in his office for 15 years. He showed me both and told me to make him an offer. The first one is a 66 with 3inch barrel. It has holster wear and is a little dirty. The thumb piece to release the cylinder is missing. It has about 800 rounds through it. The Other is a 686. It is also worn and has some scuff marks on it. It has about 1000 rounds through it. They both feel great and have no cylinder play. My question is. How much would you pay for either of these.? He just keeps telling me to make an offer. I offered him 300 for the 686 and he said ok. I am not sure what to offer him for the 66 because of the piece that is missing. I don't want to low ball him or get ripped off. So what is a fair price for them. here is a pick of the 686. I don't have a pic of the 66 but will post it up soon. Thanks guys.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Offer him $275, and if he says that's too low, tell him you have to deduct the cost of the parts needed to fix the gun.

Here is what you'll need (from Brownells, my favorite supplier of stuff like this).

New style thumbpiece:
https://www.brownells.com/.aspx/pid=15413/Product/THUMBPIECE__NEW_STYLE__SS

Thumbpiece nut (required for mounting):
https://www.brownells.com/.aspx/pid=14502/Product/THUMBPIECE_NUT__GLASS_BEADED

Shipping should be less than $11 (unless they've changed it recently; possible), and these parts might be light enough to get the small parts shipping rate, which will drop the cost even more.

Good deal on the 686. I'd have jumped on that so fast there would have been thunder when the air rushed-in to fill the space where I had been standing... :mrgreen:


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

You got a very good deal for $300.00. :smt023 It has no internal lock. What dash model is it? My 686-5 cost me $550.00 used.


----------



## jermz (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks for the answers guy. Here are some detailed pics. The 66 is actually a 2.5 inch.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

The police connection, that multi-space speedloader tray, and the leftover lead residue on the cylinders tells me that the previous owner was possibly a high-volume PPC (Police Pistol Combat) target shooter. That means the guns were probably fired quite a bit, but with rather mild .38 Special-class target loads. Make sure you give each chamber in the cylinder a GOOD scrubbing with a brand-new bronze bore brush and plenty of solvent, to get as much crud out of there before you shoot any magnum ammo. In guns of this type, the .38 target loads would often leave a visible ring of crud built-up at the front of each chamber, and if you shoot any magnums, the empty cases might be very hard to extract, as they will stick to this crud VERY tightly. In extreme cases, large amounts of this build-up can interfere with the release of the bullet in the longer magnum casing, boosting pressures to a dangerous level at the moment of firing.

Clean 'em good and you'll be okay.


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

Yes, by all means, give her a _complete cleaning_. Then use some Mother's Mag/Aluminum wheel polish, Simichrome polish or Flitz for an unbelievable shine. Unless you like the rubber grips, dump 'em for a set of nice wood. You might consider calling S&W CS with the serial number for the manufactured date. I think some older model 686's also required updated "fixes" on the factory tab.


----------



## sheepdog (Aug 23, 2006)

*How 'bout it, Jermz???*

...didja get 'em both???


----------



## jermz (Oct 8, 2009)

Just the 66 for now. I gave him 275 for it. He still has the 686 in his office safe. Im probaly going to get that one too with my next paycheck.


----------



## AmericanGirl (Dec 4, 2009)

S&Ws are lifetime guaranteed. Contact them about repairing your 66. Shouldn't cost you a dime.


----------



## sheepdog (Aug 23, 2006)

...those wood grips shown with the 66 should be square butt and not fit the 66, which should be round butt...an alternative to the Gripper Packys on the gun would be a Compac Grip...also by Packy...I put them on every round butt that I can...conceal well and fit my hand well...I don't do finger grooves well...they make a Compac Pro which is a bit shorter and even more concealable...don't know if they're available for the 66, though...I hope you do get the 686, too---fine revolvers your grandkids will enjoy someday...


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

AmericanGirl said:


> S&Ws are lifetime guaranteed. Contact them about repairing your 66. Shouldn't cost you a dime.


This is true, but I'm not sure it will cover parts lost during use because the screws/nuts weren't checked regularly and kept tight.

It would be the right thing to do from a customer satisfaction standpoint, but I think the costs might be prohibitive. 
And you just KNOW some folks would try to take advantage of a program like that...


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

sheepdog said:


> ...those wood grips shown with the 66 should be square butt and not fit the 66, which should be round butt...an alternative to the Gripper Packys on the gun would be a Compac Grip...also by Packy...I put them on every round butt that I can...conceal well and fit my hand well...I don't do finger grooves well...they make a Compac Pro which is a bit shorter and even more concealable...don't know if they're available for the 66, though...I hope you do get the 686, too---fine revolvers your grandkids will enjoy someday...


Good catch, sheepdog! I missed that.

Pachmayr makes fine functional grips, although they can't match the beauty of nice wood. I've used both the Compacs and Compac Professionals, and would also recommend them. Another of the differences between these two models is the open backstrap (you can see the gripframe backstrap) on the Professional, where the standard Compac has a closed backstrap with a thin rubber covering. The open backstrap gets the shooter's hand as close as possible to the trigger, which is critical for effective double-action shooting control with medium-sized or smaller hands.

I think the Pachmayr Compacs are being used on the new S&W Night Guard revolver series. :smt023


----------

